# Great Aquascape 3D Layout tool here



## Arana (18 Oct 2007)

http://www.gorillot.com/aquatools/php/index.php?select=7

Useful and Fun, Enjoy! 8)


----------



## Graeme Edwards (18 Oct 2007)

Oh Ive seen that, ages  ago. I think its abit poo. Takes ages to get the hang of it.

I think you cant beet a pencil and a pad of paper.lol


----------



## Arana (18 Oct 2007)

Oh well, i had fun playing with it when i should of been working.
Simple things please simple minds they say... that's me that is! :?


----------

